# klaster pod Gentoo? - różne maszyny

## xys

Mam kilka staroci : pentium , Mac G4 ,silicon Indigo2 ,pentium4. Zastanawiam się , czy można z nich złożyć klaster pod Gentoo ? Choćby do distcc. Na Google znalazłem tylko informację , że było seminarium "Klaster domowy".

Czy distcc będzie działać ? Może ktoś to już zrobił ? Jakieś materiały w necie ?

Czy taki klaster można sensownie wykorzystać ?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Ort - s/wykożystać/wykorzystać/

Kurt Steiner

----------

## karaluch

Policz ile to pradu bedzie ciagnelo - po roku czterordzeniowiec ci sie zwroci :)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Distcc działać będzie, poczytaj o czymś co nazywają bodajże "kompilacją skrośną".

----------

## mistix

Może kolega ma w domu swoją własną elektrownię słoneczną/wiatrowa  :Razz:  ?. To pewnie mu się to opłaci  :Smile:   (sorry nie mogłem się powstrzymać)

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja bym to postawil tak z małpiej ciekawości i w celach poznawczych. Uzywać się tego nie opłaca.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *xys wrote:*   

> Mam kilka staroci : pentium , Mac G4 ,silicon Indigo2 ,pentium4. Zastanawiam się , czy można z nich złożyć klaster pod Gentoo ? Choćby do distcc. Na Google znalazłem tylko informację , że było seminarium "Klaster domowy".
> 
> Czy distcc będzie działać ? Może ktoś to już zrobił ? Jakieś materiały w necie ?
> 
> Czy taki klaster można sensownie wykożystać ?

 

Aż dziwne, że ja widze orta, a żaden moderator go nie poprawił.   :Surprised: 

Co do klastra z takich maszynek. żalezy do czego to chcesz, do distcc to chyba średnio, pentium4 wraz z  pentium, czy PowerPC G4 który ma pewnie z 400MHz nie bardzo mi się widzi w tandemie z pentium4 który ma pewnie >=1.6GHz.

U mnie kiedyś pracowało coś podobnego, ale rozebrałem to i sprzedałem, nie warto było tego używać.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Aż dziwne, że ja widze orta, a żaden moderator go nie poprawił.  

 Dziękuję za spostrzegawczość.  :Smile: 

----------

## karaluch

Przy okazji zapytam:

Co jest, z waszego doswiadczenia, wazniejsze przy gentoo: ilosc Mhz czy przepustowosc magistrali procesor/pamiec. 

Ostatnio zrobilem stage4 na Pentium4E 3.00/1M/800 z HT i DDR 512MB... pozniej ten system rozpakowalem na C2D 2.333x2/$MB/667 i DDR2 3GB. Parametrow teog C2D dokladnie nie pamietam ale roznica moze byc nie wielka. Oczywista oczywistoscia jest to ze system bedzie sie kompilowal duzo szybciej ale mnie zastanawia inna sprawa, uzycie pamieci. Na maszynie nr1 przy kompilacji ooo kompilator bral do 400MB, na maszyniue nr2 czasem jest na wet 1.5GB.

Wracajac do tematu, kiedys mialem podobny dylemat, co zrobic z ProLiantem 1500 (2xPentium166/256MB/SCSI w HotSwapie). Po tygodniu uzywania, moge tylko stwierdzic ze sprzedam to padlo za 100zl z obudowa rakowa bo niestac mnie na placenie rachunkow z prad. Mieszkam w domku jednorodzinnym i gdy wlaczalem serwer licznik wpadal w dziwne wibracje i krecil sie co najminej 2 razy szybciej !!

Swoja droga czekam na ciekawe rozwiniecie tamatu bo nieformalnie uczestnicze w projekcie gdzie wykonuje sie zaawansowane obliczeia matematyczne na kilku komputerach i zawsze chcialem moc to polaczyc (komputery i686 klasy C2D i PentiumD, a wiec w tej samej arch).

----------

## xys

Kurt - Sorry ,mam "dysortografię", ale sie staram!

Dzięki - poczytałem o kompilacji skrośnej i już jest jaśniej!

SlashBeast - jasnowidz? G4 -350 MHz , P4 - 1.7GHz i silicon - 1,7 MHz!

Coś więcej o twoich doświadczeniach? Jaki system? jaki klaster? Co uzyskałeś?

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ja bym to postawil tak z małpiej ciekawości i w celach poznawczych. 

 

Dokładnie tak !

Czyli - nieopłacalne! Ale czy taki klaster - używany tylko do kompilacji - dałby widoczny  zysk na czasie?

----------

## SlashBeast

P4 mógł by Ci się przydac do distcc, na G4 jakiś lekki httpd, mysql czy co tam chcesz.

U mnie było to najpierw PLD Th potem Gentoo, robiłem to tak, że komputer z p3 robił za serwer pod httpd, p2 400MHz robił za serwer MySQL a amd k6-2 450MHz skręcony do 250MHz (pasywnie pracować miał) za router i małą shellownie.

----------

## sir KAT

sys-cluster/pvm

sys-cluster/mpich2

----------

## quosek

sir KAT - podpowiadasz madre rzeczy, ale w zlym temacie  :Wink: 

pytajacy (a przynajmniej ja tak rozumiem temat) chce w jakis sposob przyspieszyc prace codzienna dokladajac pare kompow tworzac klaster

a Ty powpowiedziales 2 biblioteki (z tego co pamietam banglaja zarowno w c/c++ jak i sa porty javowskie) umozliwiajace pisanie programow, ktore umozliwiaja prace rozproszona lub rownolegla 

ale [OT]:

- biblioteczki fajne (mpich ma wiecej mozliwosci, pvm jest bardziej latwiejszy [o ile dobrze pamietam])

- jezeli autor tematu chce sie pobawic w programowanie rownolegle i rozproszone to polecam

- przy tak roznorodnym sprzecie bedzie mial super zabawe dla rownowazenia poszczegolnych nodow  :Wink: 

- za czasow studenckich niedosc, ze bawilem sie mpich/pvm na najszybszym w owych czasach superkomputerach w Polsce (Galera i Hawk z TASKu), to jeszcze dotykalem bibliotekich (o ile dobrze pamietam opartej na pvm) (napisanej przez mojego bylego promotora), ktora bardzo prosto umozliwiala tworzenie aplikacji "dziel i rządź", oraz w banalny sposob mozna bylo przerzucac prace miedzy nodami [w momencie, gdy ktorys sie nudzil [bo chocby inny user dociazyl pozostale nody], czy tez w razie awarii ktoregos)

- fajnym problemem dla wprawki moze byc program do gry w warcaby (w rozumieniu algorytmu wyszukujacego najlepszy ruch) - w prosty sposob da sie stworzyc program, tkory w 99,(9)% jest w stanie wygrac z czlowiekiem  :Wink: 

----------

## sir KAT

 *quosek wrote:*   

> sir KAT - podpowiadasz madre rzeczy, ale w zlym temacie 
> 
> pytajacy (a przynajmniej ja tak rozumiem temat) chce w jakis sposob przyspieszyc prace codzienna dokladajac pare kompow tworzac klaster
> 
> a Ty powpowiedziales 2 biblioteki

 

W sumie masz racje, w takim przypadku najlepszym rozwiązaniem chyba byłby stary dobry OpenMOSIX. Z drugiej strony szkoda trochę, że ten projekt przestał być już rozwijany.

----------

## 13Homer

[OT]

 *quosek wrote:*   

> - fajnym problemem dla wprawki moze byc program do gry w warcaby (w rozumieniu algorytmu wyszukujacego najlepszy ruch) - w prosty sposob da sie stworzyc program, tkory w 99,(9)% jest w stanie wygrac z czlowiekiem ;)

 

Mógłbyś zapodać gdzieś tego typu kod? Ciekawym jak takie coś wygląda. Ja na studiach mogłem poprogramować na Crayach (T3E czy jakoś podobnie), ale tylko jakieś sortowanie czy coś równie banalnego. W dodatku w Fortranie, ale i tak było fajnie :)

[/OT]

----------

## xys

Z zaciekawieniem śledzę wątek! Coraz więcej wiem , że niewiem!

Sir quosek - dobrze rozumiesz! Choć sir KAT mnie zaciekawił , ale chyba jestem jeszcze za krótki...na biblioteki , czytam o OpenMOSIX.

----------

